# ribbon fins



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

last week i got 3 fiemale ribbon fin guppy's from a LFS they were in with the normal females. i'm curious to see how the fry turn out


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In most cases, the female inherits the features that can be seen later in the males. The female must be kept well without males up to the young males show color and shape. 
A half year. It can then be crossed back.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Another fancy type the guppy pin tail


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

pin tail female no colour but fins are very long.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

ribbon fins had fry.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

one of the nice looking fry


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I congratulate you, the fins are nice and long

Greetings


----------



## uzi8959 (4 mo ago)

*Anwar Industries* are a professional printed ribbons manufacturer company designing and creating highly-finished, elegant, and attractive printed ribbons for our customers.


----------

